# Smoke across Cigar Live NY



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Suffice it to say we had a BLAST!!!

I will let the pics speak for themselves.

On a side note... The guy running the place was having a ball sticking all the stock in front of the camera.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

And some more...


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

hey that shop in NY, where abouts? maybe smokem and i will come visit! or you all can come to ours in ALbny, Dozers come to see us already


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

We have to research why there was no sound you guys had a mac they internal mics so it has to be the stickham program. sound would have been funny, the video was awesome.
The cigar cases there look like soda cases cool

I cant believe i missed the Atlantic cigar Herf


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome pics. its was fun to put a face to your name.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> hey that shop in NY, where abouts? maybe smokem and i will come visit! or you all can come to ours in ALbny, Dozers come to see us already


Long Island


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome times


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pics Mike


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

it was a great time it was worth the $50 summons I got


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great pics and it was fun watching y'all on video. But the microphone on the computer must have been turned off, we had sound when Houston video was on.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> it was a great time it was worth the $50 summons I got


 What happened???


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

jitzy said:


> it was a great time it was worth the $50 summons I got


what no PBA sticker om your car


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Great time--
I was parked in a 2 hour spot and was worried about a ticket -luckily nada-
Joe was parked in the lot--what was with that??????


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Great pics and it was fun watching y'all on video. But the microphone on the computer must have been turned off, we had sound when Houston video was on.


Really!? The mic WAS turned on oddly enough...and we didnt get any sound for Houston, and we had the sound turned on...it was just a static kind of sound in the background. aww darn 

OMG that was so much fun! I cant wait for the next one. Had so much fun guys. Great pictures


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

WTF!!!!:mumbles: I parked on the street and didn't get a ticket


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> Really!? The mic WAS turned on oddly enough...and we didnt get any sound for Houston, and we had the sound turned on...it was just a static kind of sound in the background. aww darn
> 
> OMG that was so much fun! I cant wait for the next one. Had so much fun guys. Great pictures


I could hear Houston when I got home. I went in and chatted with Frank for a bit.


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

Arrggh...stupid Mac! Next time it will be configured properly LOL


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah we didn't have sound at first but than we did, don't ask is what we did because we have no earthly idea LOL


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Looked like a great time!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad you guys had a great time


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looked to be a great time.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

:sorry:Great Pics I'm sorry i missed it. I'm ready for Saturday though.:biggrin:


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

you guys are so lucky to have a great B&M like that around!! i have none that are any good!!


----------

